# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Problem Schlaufenfahren

## TomFlensburg

Hi Leute,

Bin Einsteiger und jetzt gehts es ans Schlaufenfahren. Komme im Trapez hngend gut ins gleiten, aber wenn ich dann den vorderen Fuss in die Schlaufe mache geht die Nase hoch, ich verliere etwas Speed und das Board wird unruhig (schlenkt nach rechts und links ohne Ende).
Den hinteren Fuss in die Schlaufen, daran ist garnicht zu denken.

Board: Mistral Flow (284cm, 115 L.)
Segel: 5,7 Wave
Gewicht: knappe 90kg.
Finne mittig eingestellt und Schlaufen soweit nach vorne wie geht.

Heute waren es 4-5 Bft.

Jemand ne Idee, worauf man achten sollte bzw woran es liegen knnte?

Gruss
Tom

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi TOm! Wo stehen deine Fe beim gleiten? ich wrde erst mal die Schlaufen abmontieren und versuchen ins gleiten zu kommen und dabei auf die Stelle zu stehen wo die Schalufen sonst sind. Wenn das klappt mute mit richtige Schlaufen auch klappen.
Auerdem wrde ich vermten dass du mehr Gewicht nach hinten verlagerst als gut ist. Versucht mehr Gewicht auf den Mastfu zu setzen, damit hast du das Brett mehr unter kontrolle.

Viel Glck

----------


## marc

Hi Tom,
versuch mal mehr Druck ber Trapez/ Krper etwas nach vorne mehr Druck auf den Mastfu zu geben, vorallem whrend du den Fu hebst. 

Mehr Druck: entweder etwas in die Knie gehen und sich dadurch ber Trapez an den Gabelbaum hngen (allerdings auch Mast etwas nach vorne => dadurch gehst du automatisch mit Krper auch anch vorne) um das Heck zu entlasten. Auch wenn du mit den Fen vorderer zuerst nur kontrolliert Druck ber die Fe aufs Brett geben; also nicht rein und voll draufstellen, als wenn du ne Kupplung trittst.

Versuch mal und viel Spa beim gleiten

----------


## TomFlensburg

Danke fr eure Antworten. 

Heute war ausreichend Wind und gleichmssiger wie die letzten Tage. Hatte noch fast das komplette Forum durchgelesen und das hat gut geholfen. Also auch nochmal danke an alle anderen, die sich hier die Zeit nehmen ausfhrliche, hilfreiche Posts schreiben.

Falls der nchste mal vor dem gleichen Problem steht schilder ich hier mal wie es geklappt hat:

Nach dem starten Segel dichtholen und etwas abfallen lassen. Wenn man dann langsam Speed drauf bekommt mit dem Segel zurck lehnen und ins Trapez einhaken. Dann weiter dichtholen und wenn ntig nochmal etwas abfallen. Schn im Trapez hngend dann den Fuss in die vordere Schlaufe. Der Knackpunkt ist der Druck auf den Mastfuss durch das Trapez. So kann man seinen vorderen Fuss versetzen ohne das das geringste passiert mit Kurs oder Nase.
Jetzt kurz stand sichern und fr gengend Speed sorgen und dann rein mit dem hinteren Fuss. Ist der hintere erstmal drin hat man das geilste Gefhl berhaupt. 
Die ganze Zeit ber schn im Trapez hngen, dann bleibt die Nase halbwegs unten und das gleiten nimmt kein Ende.

Zum ersten mal Kontrolle beim Gleiten. Man kann hhe laufen wie man will und hat man es einmal geschafft klappts immer wieder.
Bin selber aber noch ziemlich am Anfang und es kann deshalb durchaus sein, dass man es besser anders macht wie hier beschrieben, aber klappen tut's so bei mir.

Das nchste wird jetzt ne Halse oder Wende sein. Was kann man da am einfachsten lernen auf nem ziemlich wackeligen, wegsinkendem Board? 
Heliwende, Halse, Duck Jibe oder ganz was anderes? Kann man auf so einem Board berhaupt ne normale Halse fahren oder muss es dann direkt die Powerhalse sein?

Wre gut par Anhaltspunkte zu haben, so dass man gezielt Informationen zu dem Manver suchen kann.

Schnes surfen und viele Grsse,

Tom

----------


## marc

Hi Tom,
machst ja tolle Fortschritte!! Wie klappst denn mit dem Wasserstart?? und hast du dir noch ein greres Brett (130-150ltr) zugelegt oder fhrst du nioch mit dem 115ltr??!!

Jetzt hats mal 2-3 Tage Wind und ich kann mal wieder nicht surfen, da ich noch bis jetzt Termine habe.  Oder wie letzte Woche: mittags Wind bei 30 - die Bume biegen (lt Windfinder 9-14kn) sich vor meinem Bro - 17:00 Uhr raus aus Bro - Stuff aufladen -  gegen 18:00 Uhr am See - und der Wind ist weg!! Echt unfair!! Vatertag war und bleibt bisher der einzige Surftag 2005!! ENTZUG!!

Wnsch dir noch viel Wind und Zeit um aufs Wasser zu kommen!!

----------


## marc

Sorry, 
hab jetzt vor lauter jammern gar nicht auf deine Frage geantwortet!!

1. Schnelle Wende bei allen Windstrken (Fubelastung wichtig) 
2. Wasserstart weiter ben
3. HeliTack und Backwindfahren bei leichteren Winden
4. Segel-/Bordtricks bei leichteren Winden (Verdrngerfahrt) frs Gefhl/Balance wie z.b NoseTack, Finne vorausfahrt, Schothornvoraus, Segel 360, Segel-Body-360er etc.

----------


## TomFlensburg

Hi Marc,

1x surfen im Jahr hrt sich ja echt mies an. Wnsche Dir, dass mal gut Wind kommt im Saarland. Ansonsten komm mal hoch im Urlaub. Hier ist eigentlich meist irgendwo Wind. War alleine seit Freitag 4 mal draussen. Das macht sich aber auch schon in berlastungserscheinungen im linken Arm bemerkbar. Aber heute kommt mein Sohn aus seinen Ferien zurck und da kommt ne kleine Pause eh passend.





> "Wie klappst denn mit dem Wasserstart?? und hast du dir noch ein greres Brett (130-150ltr) zugelegt oder fhrst du nioch mit dem 115ltr??!!



Also Beach Start geht mittlerweile aus beliebiger tiefe bei ausreichend Wind. Versuche aber auch im Flachen mich immer hinzusetzen und liften zu lassen ohne mit dem Fuss abzustossen. Das bt eigentlich ganz gut. Beim Wasserstart, also wenn man nicht mehr stehen kann, habe ich noch ein Problem das Segel ind die Ausgangsposition zu bringen. Also mit gestreckten Arme Wind ins Segel zu lassen. Habe es bischer aber auch noch nicht so eifrig gebt. Das kommt aber in der nchsten Session mit gut Wind dran.

Fahre immernoch noch das Mistral Flow mit 115L. Ab gute 4 Bft klappt das mit dem 5,7er camberlosen Segel eigentlich ganz gut. Bei weniger Wind macht's eh nicht wirklich Spass. So lernt man auch gleich die Dinge halbwegs richtig zu machen, denn bei Belastungsfehlern wird man direkt bestraft.

Mit schnelle Wende meinst Du die, die unter moves als short board tack beschrieben ist oder? Stelle ich mir relativ schwer vor beim kippeligen board um den Mast zu gehen. Meinst Du das ist einfacher, wie eine normale Halse? Geht eine normale Halse berhaupt auf meinem Board oder muss es ne Powerhalse sein?


Gruss

Tom

----------


## marc

Hallo,
Jep !! Schnelle Wende = ShortBoardTack
Ich fahre hauptschlich Wenden, um nicht so viel Hhe zu verlieren, da mein Homespot ein echt kleiner Tmpel ist und ich auch selten guten Gleitwind habe um die Halse zu ben; d.h schlicht: "ich kann nur eine Leichtwind - Wackelhalse "

1xSurfen in 2005 hat auch noch ein paar andere Grnde. Es hatte zwar schon so ca 10 gute Surftage, allerdings meist nur mittags, Pnktlich zum Feierabend hat er sich dann meist verabschiedet. Zudem hatte ich mir auch noch den Fu etwas stark berdehnt, weil statt surfen in der 2.Mannschaft aushelfen mute (wegen Spielermangel). Mitten in einer 3-4 Tage Windphase mit Sonne.

Ich mu das Jahr aber auch etwas krzer treten mit dem Surfen, weil ich am Huslebauen bin und im August unziehen mu (und will); Und dann bin ich im April noch Papa geworden, d.h die Uhren schlagen jetzt irgendwie anders!!

Ich hoffe die Herbstwinde geniessen zu knnen und im nchsten will ich wieder verstrkt surfen (hab die Fuballschuhe/Trainerttigkeit) endlich an den Nagel gehngt.

----------


## TomFlensburg

Hausbau und Kind, da ist es verstndlich, das surfen nicht das wichtigste ist im Moment. Hoffe es klappt in Zukunft trotzdem hin und wieder.

Gruss

Tom

----------


## Unregistriert

hi, leg dir doch evtl mal ein grers segel zu, also ich bin 15 jahre, wiege knapp 56 kilo^^
und surfe selbst bei viel wind mit nem 5,3er bei 3-4 nehme ich meistens ein 6,1er .
und ich lerne auch gerade schlaufenfahren und trapezsurfen

----------


## TomFlensburg

Hi,

frher oder spter hole ich mir auch noch ein grsseres Segel.  Vielleicht macht ein 6,5'er oder 7'er Sinn bei 4-5 Bft, obwohl ich bei guten 5 Bft schon schnell ins Gleiten gekommen bin neulich und ob ich jetzt ein par Km/h mehr mache oder nicht ist mir eigentlich egal. Das nchste sollen Sprnge und Wende-/Halsemanver werden und nchste Saison dann auch gerne mal Welle. Vielleicht gibts bei ebay ja mal eins, dass ich auf meinem 4,60'er Mast fahren kann.

Gruss

----------


## marc

Mit dem 460er und einer Mastfuverlngerung kannst Segel bis 7,0 locker fahren. Ich hab ein 6,7er, das braucht 490 cm Mastlnge. Da reicht mein 460er mit Verlngerung. Bei meinem 7,8er brauch ich da schon 525cm Mast => 490er mit Mastverlngerung.

Must aber auch aufpassen, da der Gabelbaum auf die entsprechende Lnge gezogen werden kann!! Fr das 7,8er mute ich damals einen neuen Gabelbaum kaufen. Dadurch kann ich aber jetzt immer 2 von 3 Segel gleichzeitig aufbauen. 

@Tom: Wo wohnst du denn?? Flensburg?? Ich wollte im Oktober (so um den 3.), wenns Kleine (dann 6 Monate) denn mitspielt, eventuell 3-5 Tage nach Borkum oder Holland.

----------


## TomFlensburg

Achja die Gabel muss ja auch passen. Meine geht glaub ich bis 1,90m. berlege aber auch noch, ob ich wirklich ein grosses Segel brauche oder nicht doch lieber auf den richtigen Wind warte.

@Marc

Jau, Flensburg. Bin meist an der Ostsee surfen in Dnemark. Nordsee ist bei anlandigem Wind zu wellig und bei anderen Windrichtungen ist ein wirklich sicherer Wasserstart ntig.
Im Oktober fliegen wir wahrscheinlich nach Fuerte. Bis dahin klappen die Basics hoffentlich.

Gruss
Tom

----------


## Unregistriert

Moin!

Am meisten wundere ich mich ja ber die Zahlen: 90 kg und dann nur 115 lt. und 5,7er?! Hammer! Nuelich waren bei uns in Emden gute 5! Und ich bin mit meiner alten Blanke (150lt) mit 7,2er raus. Und ich wieg 68kg..... hmmm.... Gut, alles halt lteres Material, aber gleiten und speed geht halt wie sau. Und sicher in den Schlaufen steh ich auch erst seid diesem Jahr. Aber selbst wenn ich mein kleines Board hab (120lt) bin ich bei guten 4 auch nur mit dem 6,2er kann. Ich kann nich behauten, das das an der falschen technik liet, vielleicht am falschen Trimm. Aber selbst da wurd mir neulich von ner Hand von Surfverteranen am Spot geholfen. 

Prinzipiell: ich steh total auf berpowert! Und Windlchern einfach den Stinkerfinger zeigen, ist dann die devise. Und bei Hackboen? Aufmachen und beten  :Happy: 

Trotdem: vor deinen Leistungen zieh ich echt den Hut, Tom!

Simme

----------


## marc

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Auerdem ist der Schleudersturz ein echt geiles Manver mit groem Poserfaktor bei den Sonnenanbeter. Ich rgere mich nur immer, da ich mal wieder zu langsam war und nicht noch schnell die Fe anziehe, vorderer Arm lang mach, hinterer anziehen und ab in den Speedloop  

Aber lieber mal in der Be berpowert, statt stndig nur rumdmpeln; es seid denn, ich mchte eher Manver ben. 

Dann lieber dmpeln und mitm kleinen Segel trixxeln. Obwohl ich bis letzten Sommer, seitdem hab ich mein 6,7er Duke,  oft mitm 7,8 Cambersegel Helitack, Backwindfahren, Segel/Krper 360er etc. bei Leichtwind gebt habe, da ich mitm  5,7er  gar nicht von der Stelle kam.

----------


## TomFlensburg

Das 7,5er liegt schon bereit und wartet darauf Nass zu werden. Mittwoch sollen hier 5 Bft sein. Da bin ich bischer aber auch mit dem 5,7er ohne Probleme ins rutschen gekommen und nicht zu knapp.

Gruss

Tom

----------


## marc

Hi Tom, was hast du dir denn frn 7,5er zugelegt?? Mit/ohne Camber, Freeride/Freerace??

----------


## TomFlensburg

@Marc

Ein Gaastra von 2004. Freeride ohne Camber. Die teureren sind mir wegen Schleuderstrzen etc. noch zu schade und wirklich nen Unterschied wird man beim jetzigen Fahrknnen wohl auch nicht merken.

Aber man ist das Ding riesig wenn es vor einem liegt  :Smile: 

Gruss

Tom

----------


## Unregistriert

Du, Saarlnder..... 

was ne dumme Masche, aber ist das jetzt ironisch gemeint?

----------


## Unregistriert

also wegen dem berpowert und dem Schleudersturz mein ich....

Simme

----------


## marc

Hallo Simme,
warn Scherz!!! Ich rgere mich auch ber jeden Schleudersturz. Zum Glck ist mir das schon ne Weile nicht mehr passiert. Aber wer keine Angst vorm Schleudersturz hat, denke ich, hat auch keine Angst vorm Speedloop. Also sollte jedes Migeschick noch etwas positives mit sich bringen!!!

Also nicht alles so Ernst nehmen!!

Hang Loose

----------


## hhg

ich hab mal ne ganz blde frage: aber ersten was sind camber in den segeln und zweitens was genau bedeutet es berpowert zu fahren?
bis denn

----------


## marc

Camber:
Camber sind v-frmige Spangen, welche mit dem geffneten V am Mast anliegen und ihrem Ende mit den Segellatten verbunden sind. Sie geben dem Segel ber die segellattenspannung ein vorgegenes Profil, meist sehr bauchig. Dieses bauchige Profil ermglichst ein frheres Angleiten und hlt den Drunkpunkt stabil in einem begrenzten Bereich. Dadurch knnen Ben besser aufgefangen werden und es entstehen kaum Drunkpunktwanderungen. 
Nachteil:  Durch die hohe Segellattenspannung auf den Mast und dem bauchiigen Profil 
sind sie nicht so manverfreundlich, da das Segel nicht so leicht umschlgt.

berpowert:
berpowert ist man salopp gesagt, wenn man auf Grund mangelnden Fahrknnens, zu groem Segel/Brett oder einer heftigen Be sein Material nicht mehr richtig kontrollieren kann. 
z.B: eine heftige Be haut dir ins Segel und du kannst diese Kraft nicht aufs Brett bringen, dann machst entweder einen Schleudersturz, lst das Segel gehen, hast eien Spinout etc. 
oder einfacher: du merkst das dein Segel eigentlich fr die Windstrke zu gro ist, und du ein Kleineres whlen msstest.

----------


## hhg

vielen dank, jetzt wei ich endlich worber die anderen immer geredet haben. ich wnsche euch erstmal guten wind und bin fr 10 tage in italien am ledrosee mit eminen eltern... mal sehen obs da wind gibt.
bis denn

----------

